# Random Pictures from this Weekend



## agriffin (Mar 13, 2010)

April as inspiration...here is my soap cake.  It is for a market opening in April to celebrate spring so I was going to decorate with flowers on the day.  I cut in two different sizes to give customers two options for purchase.  Scented with Love Spell FO.










Here is a my Gardener's Soap with Garden Mint FO, Lemon EO, Parsley powder for coloring, pumice and a bit of ground apricot kernal for scrubbiness...  just poured and starting to gel.








Big 5 gal bucket of palm oil!  I've gotten enough comments of "ewwww...those are made with lard...no thanks"  I think I'm going to make most of my soaps with palm.  Although I still love lard better!


----------



## edree (Mar 13, 2010)

You do know you need to melt the whole thing and mix it up right.


----------



## agriffin (Mar 13, 2010)

edree said:
			
		

> You do know you need to melt the whole thing and mix it up right.



Yes I do, thanks!  Then it goes into smaller buckets.


----------



## edree (Mar 13, 2010)

i found out the hard way


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 13, 2010)

You can get "no stir palm" I think Columbus foods has it over there.

I like the pic of the soap all sliced up!
How did your trash bags work as liners?


----------



## agriffin (Mar 13, 2010)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> You can get "no stir palm" I think Columbus foods has it over there.
> 
> I like the pic of the soap all sliced up!
> How did your trash bags work as liners?



Thanks Chrissy!  The bags actually work okay... I used to line with freezer paper.  But now I just use the grocery bags...pour at a thick trace and it works quite well.  I do get some crinkls and creases in the soap, but it just adds to the rustic-ness of it.  These were done in the bags...

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... hp?t=17261

On the top cut pick you can sort of see some crinkles... but I like using them SOOOOOO much more than taking the time to line the molds with freezer paper...which sometimes leak.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice looking cakes.  :wink: 

What's this about melting Palm Oil and mixing it up? I've never done that. I buy in 5 litre pails and it's the same all the way through. Is yours different over there?


----------



## SoapingQueenWannabe (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh yes, please further explain the melting and such of the palm oil.  I have been studying soap and oils et al and haven't heard a DARN thing about this.

I thought I was doing so well too!


----------



## April (Mar 14, 2010)

Good morning:

I just woke up (still in bed) and jumped into SMF. 


Oh, so nice. Your cake is beautiful.  It looks like a flower.  The colouring is delicate.  You sliced it very nicely too.  What a good idea to give customers a choice of slice size.

I like the subtle green of your Gardener's Soap-makes sense that it should be green.   I never thought of parsley powder.   It reminds me of the Simon and Garfunkel song "Scarborough Fair" (1966). Beautiful song.

Are you going to Scarborough Fair? 
Parsley, sage, rosemary, and thyme 
Remember me to one who lives there 
She once was a true love of mine  

You've been very busy again.  You have a great love for soap.


Have a fabulous Sunday,


Warm regards,


April


----------



## agriffin (Mar 14, 2010)

You should ask your supplier.  I buy mine locally from suppliesbystar.com

and she recommends mixing the palm oil before use...so I just let it melt and give it a good mix.


----------



## agriffin (Mar 14, 2010)

April said:
			
		

> Good morning:
> 
> I just woke up (still in bed) and jumped into SMF.
> 
> ...



Thanks April, the parsley powder did quite well.  I did 1/2 tsp PPO and it turned a very nice shade of green.


----------



## Fuzled (Mar 14, 2010)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> Nice looking cakes.  :wink:
> 
> What's this about melting Palm Oil and mixing it up? I've never done that. I buy in 5 litre pails and it's the same all the way through. Is yours different over there?



 The stearic acid in palm oil can separate in the pail, so it's a good idea to melt and mix it up real good. You can get Homogenized palm and you don't have to melt/ and mix it.  Otherwise it's a good idea to stir before use and the different fatty acids will separate in your palm

Palm oil only has 5% Stearic acid, so not sure how this would effect your soap if it wasnt' mixed up real well.. I've not yet had the problem..maybe some one else can post as to if they've had an issue in not stirring


----------



## agriffin (Mar 14, 2010)

Fuzled said:
			
		

> Bubbles Galore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!  I wasn't sure why...so that helps explain it.

Amanda


----------



## holly99 (Mar 15, 2010)

I really like them all but I'm fascinated with the beautiful green on the gardeners soap. I've heard such good things about pumice too. Will you post pics of the gardener's soap cut?


----------



## Fweda_998 (Mar 16, 2010)

I really love the color of your soap cakes! the green and pink remind me of a watermelon!
Wonderful Job


----------



## agriffin (Mar 16, 2010)

holly99 said:
			
		

> I really like them all but I'm fascinated with the beautiful green on the gardeners soap. I've heard such good things about pumice too. Will you post pics of the gardener's soap cut?



I'll post cut pics tonite.

Thanks!
Amanda


----------



## agriffin (Mar 16, 2010)

cut pic


----------



## April (Mar 18, 2010)

OMGoodness.  I have a HUGE weak spot for Marseille soap and yours looks very much like that minus the stamp (see link below).  I reallly like the size, the shape, everything.

http://www.frenchsoapstore.com/prod-fre ... SKU=127760

Take care,

April


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Mar 18, 2010)

Fuzled said:
			
		

> Bubbles Galore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for explaining Fuzled.  :wink:

agriffin - I really like that green soap.


----------



## agriffin (Mar 18, 2010)

April said:
			
		

> OMGoodness.  I have a HUGE weak spot for Marseille soap and yours looks very much like that minus the stamp (see link below).  I reallly like the size, the shape, everything.
> 
> http://www.frenchsoapstore.com/prod-fre ... SKU=127760
> 
> ...



Oh wow!  That does look cool!

This is a new size/shape so I will be interested to see if anybody likes it.  It is simply my log mold cut into 2" bars and then cut down the middle.  Instead of my regular bars which are just cut into 1" slices.  So same amount of soap in the two different shaped bars.  And then I offer round soaps molded by PVC- 3" wide.  Gives customers choices... 

Regular bar is about 3.5" x 1" x 2.5"
So this bar is about 1.75" x 2" x 2.5"

We'll see!


----------



## April (Mar 18, 2010)

Well you know I like it. 

I used to buy the big cubes and I would not cut them even though I have small hands.

Yes, let me know how people react to them.

Warm regards,

April


----------



## snosoaper (Mar 23, 2010)

*now I'm worried..*



			
				edree said:
			
		

> You do know you need to melt the whole thing and mix it up right.



ummmm.  nooooo.  what thing have I not learned the hard way yet????


----------

